
Employers arent just whining the skills gap is real - sharemywin
https://hbr.org/2014/08/employers-arent-just-whining-the-skills-gap-is-real
======
bediger4000
I disagree with the article's very title: the employers cited and quoted are
just whining. First, said employers aren't really saying what they're paying -
perhaps they want highly skilled employees on an unskilled employee wage.
Second,they're not specifying which skills, just "technical skills" or some
such persiflage.

------
sharemywin
article's a little dated but still seems relevant. I think a lot of times
companies are looking for people who have multiple years experience(so they
can come in and teach best practices to the rest of the team) in technologies
that have just became popular.

------
shams93
Skills gap or education availability and affordability gap?

